# Field Archery (NFAA vs NAA) any differences?



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

We just started doing field archery. I just noticed that the NAA and NFAA both have field archery national competitions. Is there a difference between NFAA and NAA styles? Do they follow the same rules or are they different?

Can someone who has shot both styles help out a newbie?

Thank you.
:darkbeer:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Lots of differences. Different rounds, different equipment categories. Some similartities in some of the equipment divisions. Too much detail to get into the specifics here - you should read up on the rules and know what's legal. 

Briefly, the NFAA field/hunter rounds are 112 arrows (2 sets of 14 targets x 4 arrows) in yards, and the NAA are 72 arrows (2 sets of 12 targets x 3 arrows) in meters.

The NFAA has lots of various divisions. Limited and unlimited, freestyle and bowhunter, etc. The NAA uses only 3 FITA equipment divisions (compound, recurve and barebow) with very strict rules.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

NAA, Max poundage is 60 pounds peak weight and is STRICTLY enforced with no variances allowed. NFAA has 80 pound limit and effective June 1, a 300 fps max speed rule (3% variance to allow for chronnie differences)

NAA...SENIOR division starts at age 50 instead of the archaic NFAA rule of age 55.

field14


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

dress code in naa


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Probably more differences than similarities. 

If you live in the US you my have a hard time finding the NAA version. Not popular here at all.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You still whining about the NFAA not going to the 50 year age Field. Why should we change to their format. Give it a break already whiner.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

As already noted, lot of differences between the two orgs' versions of field. Another key difference, first day at the NAA Natl is an unmarked target round -- the 4 different target sizes must fall within a certain distance range, but other than that the archer has to figure out how far to shoot the target for, and then figure out how much to adjust for corrections if the first shot is off. Plus, terrain permitting, the NAA Natl field usually has more extreme uphill and downhill shots built into the round that the norm for NFAA field.

>>------>


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> dress code in naa


Speaking of whining. The FITA/NAA dress code does not apply to FITA Field. And, it is only enforced at major "target" competitions like the Nationals or a STAR FITA event. Even when it is enforced it is no big deal. You can wear any shirt color but camo and the pants have to be white, navy or khaki. If that's an imposition you dress funny.

Dave


----------



## 6X60 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dave T said:


> Speaking of whining. The FITA/NAA dress code does not apply to FITA Field. And, it is only enforced at major "target" competitions like the Nationals or a STAR FITA event. Even when it is enforced it is no big deal. You can wear any shirt color but camo and the pants have to be white, navy or khaki. If that's an imposition you dress funny.
> 
> Dave


Are you sure that is correct?

I was told that the dress code is the same except that blue denim is allowed.

I was considering going to Spokane a couple of years ago but never made it so I've never actually shot a FITA field.

I don't have an issue with the FITA dress code and don't want to see it changed. I've shot lots of FITA target. But, don't make digs at people that have a problem with it. I've had lots of friends that don't own anything but jeans have to go buy new pants just to shoot an archery tournament. That is an imposition, granted it's a minor one, but an imposition all the same. And, it can be stumbling block to getting new shooters to try FITA. Again, I don't want to see it changed but don't tell someone they dress funny because they don't own the right kind of pants.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

People spend millions of dollars every year to have a shirt or hat with their favorite sports team's logo on it...but shelling out for a non-camo shirt/t-shirt is an imposition that will keep them from shooting FITA Field. Get real!

Dave


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*dress code.*

I know guys that will not shoot there tournaments because of the dress code.
I do I can be uncomfortable for a few hours. with the attitude that some people have I am not surprised that they don't want to shoot those tournaments. I usually shoot the national level texas shootout. I am rethinking that I would hate to offend any of the elitest.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Spotshooter2 said:


> You still whining about the NFAA not going to the 50 year age Field. Why should we change to their format. Give it a break already whiner.


I'm not alone in the "whining" about the age 50 thing....and in addition to that, I'm 62 in a few months...so TO ME...It matters not...but even then, if they change age for Seniors to 50....it has a ripple effect in the other more senior divisions...and affects me...and FINE..>LOWER THE FRICKIN' AGE to match the other orgs!

IBO and ASA "seniors" at age 50 have to compete with the young bucks if they to to NFAA shoots...so....they AVOID THE NFAA.can't 

It is the NFAA that is out in the COLD on the Senior age thing...all by themselves and too stubborn to change it. All worried about a two-bit trophy that MIGHT be won in seniors by a guy at age 50 or 51 when shooting against someone at age 55 or 56....can't stand the heat, I guess.

field14


----------



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*50 age*

hurry up and get it changed I will be 50 in 3 years :darkbeer:


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

*FITA field!*

FITA field is a lot of fun and a better, more challenging game than the NFAA field in my opinion. Do not get me wrong, I like NFAA field but the unmarked course of FITA field is great especially when compared to the NFAA animal round. 

Years ago, several of us got together and hosted a FITA field round and it was great. We used an NFAA range for the marked and an 'old school' hunter range so there were not any markers around. The NAA should be ashamed for not promoting field. By the way, we waived the dress code.

I would go to a FITA field shoot if I could and suggest others to try it. 

By the way, it is FITA field, not NAA field.


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

The 55y/o for seniors will change to 50 in 5 years. That's when I'll be 55:happy:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The people that cry about the dress code are plain and simple PATHETIC....PERIOD. 

You can't wear camo and jeans....so what. It's not hunting so what do you need to wear camo for? :noidea: and jean shorts are gay lookin' and out of style anyway :wink:

Look at pics from FITA shoots and the field trials from last year....looks like an ASA shoot dress code for the most part. 

As for the differences....most have been touched on....but the courses on an NAA course are much tougher....I have seen pics of ranges that make The Hill look like an indoor round


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

*summary of differences*

Here's my summary of the difference between NFAA and NAA field. Please correct me if made and error or omitted anything.

NFAA / NAA

Measurement: feet & yards / metres
Marked/unmarked: both / both
Dist(field/animal): 20ft–80yds / 50m
Dist(hunter): 33ft-210ft / *
# of arrows: 112 / 72
sets,targets,arrows: 2x14x4 / 2x14x3
Max poundage: 80 / 60
Max speed: 300fps / *
Rounds: field-hunter-animal / field
# of faces: 4 / 1 
Points/target: 20 / 10
Max points: 560 / 720
Senior age: 55 / 50
Dress code: * / yes


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

NFAA / FITA

Measurement: feet & yards / metres
Marked/unmarked: marked / both
Dist(field/animal): 20ft–80yds / 60m
Dist(hunter): 11yd-70yd / n/a
# of arrows: 112 / 72
sets,targets,arrows: 2x14x4 / 24x3 or 2x12x3
Max poundage: 80 / 60
Max speed: 300fps / unlimited
Rounds: field-hunter-animal / field
# of faces: 4 / 4
Points/target: 20 / 18
Max points: 560 / 432
Senior age: 55 / 50
Dress code: Pros only / yes 

Some changes highlighted in Red which I believe are more accurate for the FITA field round and a couple changes for the NFAA field as well. For example, NFAA field, hunter and animal rounds are all marked yardage rounds. I'm also assuming by # of faces you are referring to the number of different target sizes used.

>>------>


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

joethearcher said:


> Marked/unmarked: both / both
> Rounds: field-hunter-animal / field
> # of faces: 4 / 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

all10s said:


> There were at least 3 different FITA field face sizes back when I played.


Don't know when you shot FITA Field but for the 5 years I've been involved they have had 4 target sizes: 20cm; 40cm; 60cm; 80cm. All are the same color/marking and are scored 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.

The current "6" was added last year to replace the "X". For reasons I've never had explained (in a way that made any sense) using Xs to break ties was some how detrimental. So, they now have a different possible score (864 over 2 days instead of 720-X) which supposedly solved what ever was wrong with counting Xs.

Dave


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

I am amazed that someone would let 'having any color shirt but camo, and white, navy, or Khaki pants' stop them from shooting.

So people will spend hundreds on a bow (at least), a hundred on arrows (at least), plus the sight, release, quiver, and all the other equipment (like binoculars, an arrow puller, etc.) but a $20 pair of pants and a $10 shirt is somehow prohibitive? 

Am I missing something?

Anyone who has a problem with the dress code isn't struggling with the cost of the clothing- or the hassle of having to buy this clothing if they don't already own it (although- who doesn't have the legal clothing?) 

I think they just have a problem with rules in general.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

FIeld , since NAA has been around here longer perhaps they are the ones that are outdated. I still say you are just whining. If it bothers you so much just shoot NAA's and skip the NFAA altogether.


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

*Updated list of differences*

Thank you all especially CHPro. Anymore changes?

NFAA / FITA

Measurement: feet & yards / metres
Marked/unmarked: marked / both
Dist(field/animal): 20ft–80yds / 60m
Dist(hunter): 11yd-70yd / n/a
# of arrows: 112 / 72
sets,targets,arrows: 2x14x4 / 24x3 or 2x12x3
Target types: walk-up, fans, critter / target
Max poundage: 80 / 60
Max speed: 300fps / unlimited
Rounds: field-hunter-animal / field
# of faces: 4 / 4
Points/target: 20 / 18
Max points: 560 / 864
Senior age: 55 / 50
Dress code: Pros only / yes


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Only suggestion if you are looking to compare apples-to-apples: The 864 max points shown for the FITA round is really the combined score for 2 FITA field rounds. In the US the NAA Natl uses a 2-day format, first day unmarked field, second day marked field, for a possible combined score of 864. Otherwise the true max points for a single round -- comparable to a single NFAA field/hunter round -- is really 432. Not required to shoot 2 rounds to be an official FITA field round, hence the max should be 432.

Also, the max possible score for a NFAA animal round (with the bonus scoring dots which are mandatory at Sect and Natl level tournaments) is now 588; 560 is the max if no bonus dots are used.

>>----->


----------



## joethearcher (Mar 28, 2009)

*is this the complete list?*

NFAA / FITA

Measurement: feet & yards / metres
Marked/unmarked: marked / both
Dist(field/animal): 20ft–80yds / 60m
Dist(hunter): 11yd-70yd / n/a
# of arrows: 112 / 72
sets,targets,arrows: 2x14x4 / 24x3 or 2x12x3
Target types: walk-up, fans, critter / target
Max poundage: 80 / 60
Max speed: 300fps / unlimited
Rounds: field-hunter-animal / field
# of faces: 4 / 4
Points/target: 20 / 18
Max points: 560 / 432
Senior age: 55 / 50
Dress code: Pros only / yes


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

*2009 Northern Region FITA Field*

Check out my thread for a FITA Field Shoot, go on archery.org and download the field guidelines, to see the differences, and try it yourself. I like both NFAA and NAA, it's just finding places to shoot, so here's one.

Oh, in regards to the dress code. Field allows denim pants, but still no camo.:mg: Not too hard to live with. 

Good luck and just shoot it.

Jason


----------

